# Maybe Dooney is underrated..



## iluvdooney

I just ordered about five leather bags from Dooney..
And I have to admit the quality of the leather for the price point is very impressive..

Samba Satchel Mini
Dillon Barrel
Samba Small Satchel

The reason I say underrated is because I honestly don't see many Dooney bags out there..
Compared to other brands..

I was never really a fan until I spent more time looking into their product families.. I don't really care for the cartoon designs and few of their bags I have seen carried caught my eye..

But now I'm pretty convinced that Dooney has a greater selection of styles and families than Coach.. And the leather quality seems richer and thicker than bags in the same price class including Coach..

Dooney is now my number one choice for every day non-premium carry..
Marc Jacobs is my second..
I'm just about done with Coach to be quite honest..
And this is coming from a guy just so you know..


----------



## lavenderjunkie

iluvdooney said:


> I just ordered about five leather bags from Dooney..
> And I have to admit the quality of the leather for the price point is very impressive..
> 
> Samba Satchel Mini
> Dillon Barrel
> Samba Small Satchel
> 
> The reason I say underrated is because I honestly don't see many Dooney bags out there..
> Compared to other brands..
> 
> I was never really a fan until I spent more time looking into their product families.. I don't really care for the cartoon designs and few of their bags I have seen carried caught my eye..
> 
> But now I'm pretty convinced that Dooney has a greater selection of styles and families than Coach.. And the leather quality seems richer and thicker than bags in the same price class including Coach..
> 
> Dooney is now my number one choice for every day non-premium carry..
> Marc Jacobs is my second..
> I'm just about done with Coach to be quite honest..
> And this is coming from a guy just so you know..


Well said.   I've always found  Dooney quality to be superior dollar for dollar to other brands.... both in the leather and the construction of the handbags.
Different areas of the country seem to favor different brands of handbags and of course different people have preferences for fabric or leather.   For me,  it's leather all the way.
And these days we can find some great sales on Dooney that make their leather bags even better buys.


----------



## aerinha

iluvdooney said:


> I just ordered about five leather bags from Dooney..
> And I have to admit the quality of the leather for the price point is very impressive..
> 
> Samba Satchel Mini
> Dillon Barrel
> Samba Small Satchel
> 
> The reason I say underrated is because I honestly don't see many Dooney bags out there..
> Compared to other brands..
> 
> I was never really a fan until I spent more time looking into their product families.. I don't really care for the cartoon designs and few of their bags I have seen carried caught my eye..
> 
> But now I'm pretty convinced that Dooney has a greater selection of styles and families than Coach.. And the leather quality seems richer and thicker than bags in the same price class including Coach..
> 
> Dooney is now my number one choice for every day non-premium carry..
> Marc Jacobs is my second..
> I'm just about done with Coach to be quite honest..
> And this is coming from a guy just so you know..



I think most people remember the early 2000s coated canvas craze with the rainbow DB all over their bags that every tween, teen and their moms carried and cringe away without looking.  I confess I had some of those and graduated to other brands as I started working only to circle back in a Florentine leather obsession that mysteriously set in lol.  

Agree with you on Coach.  Their leather felt more like plastic the higher their prices went.  I think they alienated their client base and failed to capture the high end shoppers they thought would flock to them.


----------



## Dooneysta

Coach is trying hard, especially to leave the mistake of focusing on Coach Factory behind (please,god) so I’ve not given up on them. Yet.
But in general yes, I’m getting more value for my dollar from Dooney because the quality is VERY similar but the price often drastically different.

I have an LV Suhali and and several Hermès Picotin & Garden Party and frankly, though they ARE better quality than D&B, they’re not...what am i trying to say...if X is five times the price of Y, in MY book X had better be at least, I don’t know, four times better quality than Y, and THAT, they’re not. Altos and many Toscanas (and heck, lots of the older AWL) are NOT that far trailing LV/Hermès in terms of how well-made they are. There is only a wide STATUS chasm. 

And honestly I live in a cultural hole. I seriously doubt anyone recognizes the Picotin or Suhali. Heck, I take a Goyard out and people ask, that’s a cute pattern, where’d you get that? 
‘Barney’s.’
Oh, do you think I can get it at Ross..?
‘No’. (I SAY ‘well, I don’t know’, but no).

So I only carry those bags because I love them independent of ‘who’ did them.
Dooney, though, is popular here among middle/upper income folks (and we do have upper income folk. There’s two golf courses on either side of me for which membership buy-ins are 20K and 50K,and that’s cheap as such places go)If I were quicker on the draw, the ‘Dooneys in the wild!’ thread would be drowning in pics.
So Dooney is carried by discerning people who could certainly afford ‘more status’ but are interested in quality and value. 
I love mine. I don’t love every bag they do, but who does..?? LV in particular puts out some real dogs in my opinion.

So glad to welcome a new fan!

(PS, yes, Marc Jacobs is very talented)


----------



## ifeelpretty

I’ve been really disappointed with coach lately. I was waiting for something new or fresh to debut but I’ve given up hope. Dooney has enough classics to keep me busy for a while.


----------



## starbucksqueen

Oh, yes. They're around. I used to see far more Coach than Dooney in NYC. For a very long time, Coach and its knockoffs, factory versions reigned supreme.  Then Michael Kors emerged and the cycle repeated with that brand. These days I see a lot more Dooney bags and they're being worn by people of more modest means than the country club crowd. You have them in TJ Maxx and other venues at deeply discounted prices. As someone who has collected and resold bags for a very long time, I can tell you that LV sells the best, Coach is in the middle and Dooney is at the bottom. (undeservedly so.) One exception: the Florentine collections.  One reason that it's tough to resell DB bags is the fact that they are discounted so often. 
Do I think it's fair? No. It's a good, solid brand and if you're looking for classic pieces that will last more than a few fashion cycles, then DB it is. I think, also, that DB is replacing Coach as an aspirational bag. Coach might put out a few moderately priced bags, but they are clearly positioning themselves in another league. So women and girls who may have formerly purchased Coach (and who don't want all MK bags) now are purchasing DB bags.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

Dooney is certainly underrated among "professional class" (not wealthy, but with realistic aspirations toward a fairly comfortable lifestyle at some point in their futures) American city people in their 20s, 30s and early/mid 40s. I keep my eyes peeled on the bus and subway and almost every bag is a Kate Spade or Michael Kors with an occasional bag that looks like a Louis V ( I can't tell knockoffs from real ones as I am not a customer of theirs).

Maybe all these women are carrying Dooneys on the weekend when I can't see them but I think that's a pipe dream! 

Every time I glimpse a Dooney (rare), I jump for joy and strike up a conversation with the wearer.


----------



## Murphy47

starbucksqueen said:


> Oh, yes. They're around. I used to see far more Coach than Dooney in NYC. For a very long time, Coach and its knockoffs, factory versions reigned supreme.  Then Michael Kors emerged and the cycle repeated with that brand. These days I see a lot more Dooney bags and they're being worn by people of more modest means than the country club crowd. You have them in TJ Maxx and other venues at deeply discounted prices. As someone who has collected and resold bags for a very long time, I can tell you that LV sells the best, Coach is in the middle and Dooney is at the bottom. (undeservedly so.) One exception: the Florentine collections.  One reason that it's tough to resell DB bags is the fact that they are discounted so often.
> Do I think it's fair? No. It's a good, solid brand and if you're looking for classic pieces that will last more than a few fashion cycles, then DB it is. I think, also, that DB is replacing Coach as an aspirational bag. Coach might put out a few moderately priced bags, but they are clearly positioning themselves in another league. So women and girls who may have formerly purchased Coach (and who don't want all MK bags) now are purchasing DB bags.



I also resell bags and find DB to be a solid performer. 
Brahmin sells the quickest. In fact most are sold within 20 minutes of my listing them. Dooney follows next, with the “cutesy” styles selling within a day or so. 
Coach sales slow, can’t GIVE away MK logo totes. 
I would imagine it all depends on the area of the country you live in. Most of my bags go to Texas or the upper East Coast.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

P.s. OP, now you know what the rest of us have been preaching! Dooney quality is second to none in its price bracket (and well above more expensive brands) 

I think the reasonable pricing makes the " fashion-conscious metropolitan professional," like my younger cousin, dismiss it out of hand. 

Well, to be fair, she also hates the equestrian and town and country aesthetic pf many Dooneys. She is a Brahmin croc collector, Rebecca Minkoff, Marc Jacobs, etc customer. She favors sleek, black and chic, not "monied country estate saddle tan" a la many Dooney styles to which she's been exposed.

I had a moment of pure triumph when I recently acquired my first Florentine satchel (in Medium and Natural) and the next week she was on eBay searching for a used black one. But my victory was short lived. "This Florentine satchel is the only acceptable Dooney and Bourke design."

Her loss!


----------



## DZK

I have been so impressed with the quality of Dooneys leather, the durability, and the stunning richness/saturation of their colors.  The straps and the weight are the issues I have, but that's just because of my shoulder problems.  They are classy bags


----------



## Stephanieg218

I have 1 Dooney satchel in Florentine leather and it’s amazing.  With all of the details and quality of leather, stitching and hardware I can’t believe it didn’t cost more.  It’s much better quality than my 2 LV bags.  Frankly the hardware quality on one of my LV bags is pathetic.


----------



## Dooneysta

Stephanieg218 said:


> I have 1 Dooney satchel in Florentine leather and it’s amazing.  With all of the details and quality of leather, stitching and hardware I can’t believe it didn’t cost more.  It’s much better quality than my 2 LV bags.  Frankly the hardware quality on one of my LV bags is pathetic.


I bought my last two LV from a reseller I trust, and deliberately chose older ones because they were made with thicker canvas and better quality hardware. 
The last four times I went to my nearest LV, about a ninety minute drive each way, I COULD NOT find a bag in store I was going to accept quality wise. That’s not the norm for me; I’m not picky unless the item is more than $700-800. For a grand and over, I WILL be that picky b%#+h because that is not out of my league BUT it’s more than I can afford to waste on a bag that is only going to last ten wears before something flakes or cracks or rips away. 
Plus LV is so picky about returns (which I’m fine with, I don’t want someone else’s worn in bag). But if you’re demanding I return it as perfect as if Jesus assembled it, I gotta receive it that way, and these last times I looked at every piece they had in stock of my selection and they were all either flawed more than what my tolerance is, or you could tell they were ‘weak’ in a certain spot and would GET a flaw sooner than normal.
The last couple new bags I DID accept were duds. LOVE EMPREINTE SPEEDY. But the glazing melted. That bag NEVER sat outdoors or a hot car. Companies have been glazing edges a long damn time. Not new tech. Why can’t LV glaze properly at that price point and Dooney never bones it up??!?
So now I’m buying preloved LV below my personal dollar threshold for caring about flaws and feeling MUCH calmer. Plus not driving two and a half hours to go home with nothing.
I really do like LV. Me lovey Louis. But Louis is that hot high maintenance guy that often lets you down without even noticing.
Dooney is that plainer guy who always manages to do what he says and is secretly sad you’re with McHottie ‘cause he’d treat you differently.


----------



## Compass Rose

Very, very, very underated!  The vintage bags were the ultimate.  Then the leather got kind of scary about 5 or 6 years ago, and the lining was ... awful!  But, they are back on track with beautiful  quality-first!


----------



## DooneyDog

I am so over Coach. A brand new Edie 31 was delivered today and is now sitting on my table all wrapped and ready to go back to Macys. I only have 1 Dooney but I am now spoiled. Dooney's are so functional she is the only bag I want to take out with me. I've been looking at Michael Kors too and their bags, although beautiful,  do nothing for me. Dooney has quality and functionality which is more important to me than trendy styles that will be out of style before the bag shows any wear.


----------



## Dooneysta

DooneyDog said:


> I am so over Coach. A brand new Edie 31 was delivered today and is now sitting on my table all wrapped and ready to go back to Macys. I only have 1 Dooney but I am now spoiled. Dooney's are so functional she is the only bag I want to take out with me. I've been looking at Michael Kors too and their bags, although beautiful,  do nothing for me. Dooney has quality and functionality which is more important to me than trendy styles that will be out of style before the bag shows any wear.


What is it that irritates you about the Edie...?

All the ones I’ve examined had like...laser cutouts or whatever, entirely too ‘busy’ for me but I figured a smooth leather one might be nice...is it hard to get in/out of..? Looks like maybe...


----------



## DooneyDog

Dooneysta said:


> What is it that irritates you about the Edie...?
> 
> All the ones I’ve examined had like...laser cutouts or whatever, entirely too ‘busy’ for me but I figured a smooth leather one might be nice...is it hard to get in/out of..? Looks like maybe...


Ther is nothing wrong with the Edie31 I received yesterday. It was a phone order. I requested of the saleswomen at Macys to check the back for an Edie in original packaging. I was surprised to find the attached price tag to reflect the current sale of 40% off and yet be in the original packaging   The bag is undoubtedly beautiful. It is very light, even with my things in it. However, I don’t consider it a classic style. It has been around for years now. The bag’s organization can’t compare to my Brielle. When it comes down to it, I guess I rather spend that $200 on a Dooney.


----------



## Murphy47

Dooneysta said:


> What is it that irritates you about the Edie...?
> 
> All the ones I’ve examined had like...laser cutouts or whatever, entirely too ‘busy’ for me but I figured a smooth leather one might be nice...is it hard to get in/out of..? Looks like maybe...



I love the three compartment style. Wallet secure in center with easy access to sunnies, phone in outer 2 sections. 
That being said: 
Some versions have shorter straps than other making it a challenge to get over coat. 
Pockets are in different locations on different styles which requires some adjusting. 
Different materials make for different weights. The heavier ones are more luxe but heavier to carry. 
Dooney quality is slipping in my opinion. Could be just the ones I have come across lately. Leathers are just as sturdy as ever, but heavy. Dye not stable on some of the mid range leathers resulting in transfer. Mainly from the brown handles. 
Seems to me each brand is a guessing game anymore whether you receive a gem or a lemon.


----------



## Dooneysta

Murphy47 said:


> I love the three compartment style. Wallet secure in center with easy access to sunnies, phone in outer 2 sections.
> That being said:
> Some versions have shorter straps than other making it a challenge to get over coat.
> Pockets are in different locations on different styles which requires some adjusting.
> Different materials make for different weights. The heavier ones are more luxe but heavier to carry.
> Dooney quality is slipping in my opinion. Could be just the ones I have come across lately. Leathers are just as sturdy as ever, but heavy. Dye not stable on some of the mid range leathers resulting in transfer. Mainly from the brown handles.
> Seems to me each brand is a guessing game anymore whether you receive a gem or a lemon.


See, I love a heavy leather...it’s got a more ‘luxe’ connotation, as you say, plus it just ‘seems’ like you’re getting more for your money.
Like way back in the day when I was getting high school/college class rings...even then I was like, why is my ring, a tiny narrow size 5, the same price as a man’s ring that looks like a damn Super Bowl ring?? Shouldn’t five grams of gold cost less than a quarter pound? The ladies got ripped off!
So I always feel good about a heavy bag; how can I be getting ripped off, have you hucked this thing onto your arm??!?
As for transfer, I haven’t had any lately, but yes, it might well be certain styles or leather batches or certain workshops. It ideally shouldn’t be happening anywhere but nowadays every company lets it in, yes.


----------



## Murphy47

Dooneysta said:


> See, I love a heavy leather...it’s got a more ‘luxe’ connotation, as you say, plus it just ‘seems’ like you’re getting more for your money.
> Like way back in the day when I was getting high school/college class rings...even then I was like, why is my ring, a tiny narrow size 5, the same price as a man’s ring that looks like a damn Super Bowl ring?? Shouldn’t five grams of gold cost less than a quarter pound? The ladies got ripped off!
> So I always feel good about a heavy bag; how can I be getting ripped off, have you hucked this thing onto your arm??!?
> As for transfer, I haven’t had any lately, but yes, it might well be certain styles or leather batches or certain workshops. It ideally shouldn’t be happening anywhere but nowadays every company lets it in, yes.



All true. 
Class ring prices are just WRONG. 2 daughters in the last 10 years. Don’t want to hear of those companies ever again! 
The newer Florentine and Alto lines certainly feel luxe. 
The finishing on the two I saw didn’t make me want to plunk down my money even though the leather smelled DIVINE. 
The AWL line was driving me crazy. The bag itself was just as awesome as ever, but the handles were a mess. Returned 3. I assume it was just a bad batch. 
The DB colors are always spot on for the season and the zippers always work. 
I would never rule them out.


----------



## Dooneysta

Murphy47 said:


> All true.
> Class ring prices are just WRONG. 2 daughters in the last 10 years. Don’t want to hear of those companies ever again!
> The newer Florentine and Alto lines certainly feel luxe.
> The finishing on the two I saw didn’t make me want to plunk down my money even though the leather smelled DIVINE.
> The AWL line was driving me crazy. The bag itself was just as awesome as ever, but the handles were a mess. Returned 3. I assume it was just a bad batch.
> The DB colors are always spot on for the season and the zippers always work.
> I would never rule them out.


Oy! Well thank you for the review of the AWL reboot; I hadn’t tried any, because the photography didn’t wow me on the site. Now I’ll be sticking to vintage maybe...don’t bone up AWL, Dooney. Please.


----------



## ButYeahNo

Completely agree! I see way more MK than anything, I live in a college town in New Hampshire.  I go to the malls sometimes in Massachusetts and I swear every girl in there between the ages of 13 and 25 has the EXACT same MK bag haha.  You look across the food court and it's a sea of metallic patent leather.  I haven't seen an AWL Dooney in what seems like forever, last time I can remember was in high school almost 10 years ago but I can't get myself to buy anything else.  Like all Dooney lovers I just love the quality!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I agree Dooney & Bourke is underrated. I want to get a zip coin pouch (I use them as id wallets) soon from them.


----------



## CoachMaven

As a long time lover of Coach, I agree on DB having the quality leathers for a lower price point. I have become a Coach 1941 snob, but with those better quality bags comes higher price tags. Currently I am stalking the Cameron satchel in red, because I've been itching for a red bag and Dooney does that color beautifully. Plus, at $298, it's much easier on the wallet.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

CoachMaven said:


> As a long time lover of Coach, I agree on DB having the quality leathers for a lower price point. I have become a Coach 1941 snob, but with those better quality bags comes higher price tags. Currently I am stalking the Cameron satchel in red, because I've been itching for a red bag and Dooney does that color beautifully. Plus, at $298, it's much easier on the wallet.


Dooney has beautiful red handbags and red Florentine leather is among the nicest.  Maybe it's because we haven't seen red in a while,  but now it seems especially inviting.


----------



## kris1010

Compass Rose said:


> Very, very, very underated!  The vintage bags were the ultimate.  Then the leather got kind of scary about 5 or 6 years ago, and the lining was ... awful!  But, they are back on track with beautiful  quality-first!


----------



## kris1010

Can anyone help guide this new member on how to authenticate a D&B bag? It seems that I'm not allowed to post a new thread or subject yet, and I honestly don't know where I'm going here. I know I'm supposed to look at previous threads for authentication, but there's a gazillion! I'm not an expert on DB but not a complete newbie either. Something about this bag doesn't seem right (especially the lining) but other features seem authentic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3988535
View attachment 3988536

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks to anyone who can lead me in the right direction! ( have lots of pics)


----------



## Lizzys

kris1010 said:


> Can anyone help guide this new member on how to authenticate a D&B bag? It seems that I'm not allowed to post a new thread or subject yet, and I honestly don't know where I'm going here. I know I'm supposed to look at previous threads for authentication, but there's a gazillion! I'm not an expert on DB but not a complete newbie either. Something about this bag doesn't seem right (especially the lining) but other features seem authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3988535
> View attachment 3988536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can lead me in the right direction! ( have lots of pics)


Welcome!  You can post your authentication requests in the link below but make sure you read post one and follow the directions on how to post and what kind of pictures you need.  The authentication thread is set up for this which does not require you to start a new thread.  Best to you!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dooney-bourke.118342/


----------



## DZK

Okay, I do think Dooney's are underrated, but I have noticed some things about Dooneys.  They look high class, quality, and practical - that whole understated equestrian thing stands out more and more as the bag wears in.  But for that reason, imho, a Dooney is not going to dress up a casual or even, dare I say, frumpy outfit.  I think a Dooney is a gorgeous workhorse bag.  But I don't think it's going to magically glam up a casual outfit the way high end luxury bags can.  It's just something I was noticing especially recently - I've been going to conferences where I see the same people, and some carrying Dooneys.  I think with a workhorse like that - you need to keep it clean and conditioned, or accept that it looks more like something outdoorsy than professional.  Yikes, the florentine satchel in natural I keep seeing looks like it needs to actually be kept in a stable, it needs some cleaning and conditioning!  Just my opinion. No snark intended, just don't think the wearer of the bag realizes that it looks sad rather than beautiful.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

DZK said:


> Okay, I do think Dooney's are underrated, but I have noticed some things about Dooneys.  They look high class, quality, and practical - that whole understated equestrian thing stands out more and more as the bag wears in.  But for that reason, imho, a Dooney is not going to dress up a casual or even, dare I say, frumpy outfit.  I think a Dooney is a gorgeous workhorse bag.  But I don't think it's going to magically glam up a casual outfit the way high end luxury bags can.  It's just something I was noticing especially recently - I've been going to conferences where I see the same people, and some carrying Dooneys.  I think with a workhorse like that - you need to keep it clean and conditioned, or accept that it looks more like something outdoorsy than professional.  Yikes, the florentine satchel in natural I keep seeing looks like it needs to actually be kept in a stable, it needs some cleaning and conditioning!  Just my opinion. No snark intended, just don't think the wearer of the bag realizes that it looks sad rather than beautiful.


All handbags,  and shoes, need care.  Dooney handbags may hold up well for years,  but like anything else,  we need to take care of our accessories and clothing.  No matter what the price,  a shabby handbag doesn't look very upscale... it can be made of the finest leather,  trimmed in pure gold,  but if it's dirty or scratched, it won't look rich.


----------



## faithbw

I see a few DBs where I live. Not as many as MK (1st) or Coach (2nd) but they're not rare to see. I find other contemporary brands like KS, RM and Tory Burch to be a lot more rare in my neck of the woods (NW Ohio).


----------



## Kylacove

I keep trying Dooneys but many times end up selling or donating. The styles are too rustic/ casual with the sierra trim on the pebbled leather I prefer. The fluorentines look more elegant when new, but upkeep to keep them looking nice is a pain. Then there is the serious lack of useful external pockets on most styles. I still have a couple of Barlows and medium pocket satchels, but Dooney just doesn't seem to be my brand.


----------



## DZK

Kylacove said:


> I keep trying Dooneys but many times end up selling or donating. The styles are too rustic/ casual with the sierra trim on the pebbled leather I prefer. The fluorentines look more elegant when new, but upkeep to keep them looking nice is a pain. Then there is the serious lack of useful external pockets on most styles. I still have a couple of Barlows and medium pocket satchels, but Dooney just doesn't seem to be my brand.


Yes, I agree with your description of the style.  I actually like that style - but for me it means the bags look nice but still kind of casual.  By casual I don't mean cheap or ordinary - but like...outdoorsy, rustic, equestrian,  still upscale - especially with wear, I feel like wear shows on these - not as damage, but like character.  I don't think this is the case with many other, especially higher end designer bags that are designed to be more dressy or urban chic, and may stay looking that way even with a bit of wear.   So a t-shirt and jeans with a really chic/sophisticated bag gets instantly glammed up.  I do not feel the Dooneys glam things up - they can pull things together, though, and to me they look high quality even when they are in need of some TLC.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Kylacove said:


> I keep trying Dooneys but many times end up selling or donating. The styles are too rustic/ casual with the sierra trim on the pebbled leather I prefer. The fluorentines look more elegant when new, but upkeep to keep them looking nice is a pain. Then there is the serious lack of useful external pockets on most styles. I still have a couple of Barlows and medium pocket satchels, but Dooney just doesn't seem to be my brand.



Everyone has a different style and preference in handbags, clothing, etc. 
Some like structured handbags,  some like slouchy softer styles.   Some like clean lines and others like trim and embellishments. Some ladies even add charms to their handbags.  

There are a wide range of Dooney styles and price points.   If the pebbled leather collection doesn't work for you,  look at the Belvedere and some of the other pebble leather lines.  They combine the durability and look of the pebbled leather with different trim options. Several of these lines are done with trim to match the handbag color.   And some styles have outside pockets.

Also the Alto line is totally different.  It's much more expensive and sophisticated designs.  The leather is smooth,  so it will show scratches and wear.   If that bothers you,  it's not the right collection.

The Florentine Toscana line was very upscale in it's styling.   But, although the leather is different than the regular Florentine,  the Toscana will show scratches,  like the Alto.   The Toscana styles remind me very much of the Alto styles.  The trapunto stitching and clean lines of many of the Toscana styles is very elegant and sophisticated.

The new Emerson line looks promising.  But I haven't seen it in person and I don't know how fragile the leather will be.

I'd also like to add that black and dark brown Florentine leather are very easy to maintain.  Scratches and marks don't show easily and they won't pick up spots or color transfer too easily.  Black Florentine handbags can make good everyday handbags if you find a style you like.

I'm not trying to push Dooney.  There are lots of handbag companies to choose from.  I happen to think Dooney makes excellent leather handbags.   But I also collect Brahmin handbags,  which are totally different.   For variety,  I like the Brahmin animal textured leathers and texture or color blocking on some of their styles.   Totally different than Dooney.   Sometimes I crave the clean look of Dooney where the leather is usually the main focus.   Other times I delight in the Brahmin handbags with their realistic croco embossing or interesting texture/color mixes.

Right now Macy's has a VIP sale and lots of the Dooney styles are 30% off on top of any other sale prices.  I couldn't resist adding 3 new handbags to my collection:  the Forestgreen Barlow (yes the trim is a lighter color,  but the leather in the City Collection is amazing and the Forest color is very rich),  the burgundy small Belvedere Logo Lock Tote (all one color,  beautiful and soft pebbled leather).  and a Bordeaux croco embossed Logo Lock Tote (very structured, but a beautiful and very usable style).  The Logo Lock handbags have a very clean line and style.  But,  from a function standpoint I prefer a zipper closure.   So why do I buy the LOLO,  because some of the styles are so nice that I compromise on the closure preference.   Buying on sale makes trade-offs easier to evaluate.  If you are buying 1 handbag at full price,  you want it to be perfect in every way.   If you are adding a handbag to a large collection,  then you want variety as well as function and price and of course a style/color that excites you.


----------



## Kylacove

Thanks , Lavender. I think Dooneys are well made and I'm attracted to them or I wouldn't keep buying them. Just have to keep experimenting.  I like Brahmin too.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Everyone has a different style and preference in handbags, clothing, etc.
> Some like structured handbags,  some like slouchy softer styles.   Some like clean lines and others like trim and embellishments. Some ladies even add charms to their handbags.
> 
> There are a wide range of Dooney styles and price points.   If the pebbled leather collection doesn't work for you,  look at the Belvedere and some of the other pebble leather lines.  They combine the durability and look of the pebbled leather with different trim options. Several of these lines are done with trim to match the handbag color.   And some styles have outside pockets.
> 
> Also the Alto line is totally different.  It's much more expensive and sophisticated designs.  The leather is smooth,  so it will show scratches and wear.   If that bothers you,  it's not the right collection.
> 
> The Florentine Toscana line was very upscale in it's styling.   But, although the leather is different than the regular Florentine,  the Toscana will show scratches,  like the Alto.   The Toscana styles remind me very much of the Alto styles.  The trapunto stitching and clean lines of many of the Toscana styles is very elegant and sophisticated.
> 
> The new Emerson line looks promising.  But I haven't seen it in person and I don't know how fragile the leather will be.
> 
> I'd also like to add that black and dark brown Florentine leather are very easy to maintain.  Scratches and marks don't show easily and they won't pick up spots or color transfer too easily.  Black Florentine handbags can make good everyday handbags if you find a style you like.
> 
> I'm not trying to push Dooney.  There are lots of handbag companies to choose from.  I happen to think Dooney makes excellent leather handbags.   But I also collect Brahmin handbags,  which are totally different.   For variety,  I like the Brahmin animal textured leathers and texture or color blocking on some of their styles.   Totally different than Dooney.   Sometimes I crave the clean look of Dooney where the leather is usually the main focus.   Other times I delight in the Brahmin handbags with their realistic croco embossing or interesting texture/color mixes.
> 
> Right now Macy's has a VIP sale and lots of the Dooney styles are 30% off on top of any other sale prices.  I couldn't resist adding 3 new handbags to my collection:  the Forestgreen Barlow (yes the trim is a lighter color,  but the leather in the City Collection is amazing and the Forest color is very rich),  the burgundy small Belvedere Logo Lock Tote (all one color,  beautiful and soft pebbled leather).  and a Bordeaux croco embossed Logo Lock Tote (very structured, but a beautiful and very usable style).  The Logo Lock handbags have a very clean line and style.  But,  from a function standpoint I prefer a zipper closure.   So why do I buy the LOLO,  because some of the styles are so nice that I compromise on the closure preference.   Buying on sale makes trade-offs easier to evaluate.  If you are buying 1 handbag at full price,  you want it to be perfect in every way.   If you are adding a handbag to a large collection,  then you want variety as well as function and price and of course a style/color that excites you.


Oh thanks for the intel...I will check out the sale!
Sounds like you will have some great additions.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Oh thanks for the intel...I will check out the sale!
> Sounds like you will have some great additions.


Mrs KC:  I went back online to Macys today and ordered 2 more bags!
The marine Kendra satchel and the olive lizard zip zip jumped into my cart.
On sale they were under $113 each.... hard to resist.


----------



## MrsKC

lavenderjunkie said:


> Mrs KC:  I went back online to Macys today and ordered 2 more bags!
> The marine Kendra satchel and the olive lizard zip zip jumped into my cart.
> On sale they were under $113 each.... hard to resist.


Wow! Great prices—how can a girl say no to that!!


----------



## lavenderjunkie

MrsKC said:


> Wow! Great prices—how can a girl say no to that!!


Obviously I can't say no.


----------



## DaffodilDuck

DZK said:


> Okay, I do think Dooney's are underrated, but I have noticed some things about Dooneys.  They look high class, quality, and practical - that whole understated equestrian thing stands out more and more as the bag wears in.  But for that reason, imho, a Dooney is not going to dress up a casual or even, dare I say, frumpy outfit.  I think a Dooney is a gorgeous workhorse bag.  But I don't think it's going to magically glam up a casual outfit the way high end luxury bags can.  It's just something I was noticing especially recently - I've been going to conferences where I see the same people, and some carrying Dooneys.  I think with a workhorse like that - you need to keep it clean and conditioned, or accept that it looks more like something outdoorsy than professional.  Yikes, the florentine satchel in natural I keep seeing looks like it needs to actually be kept in a stable, it needs some cleaning and conditioning!  Just my opinion. No snark intended, just don't think the wearer of the bag realizes that it looks sad rather than beautiful.



It's funny, I agree with you and lavenderjunkie at the same time! LJ is correct that no beat-up looking bag, irrespective of its design, will glam-up or otherwise magically pull together a yoga pants, hoodie and flip-flops "look." 

However, if we compare "well-cared for/gently used" Equestrian styles with their well cared for/gently used "Urban Chic" counterparts, I guess I can agree that the former will *complement* the yoga pants, hoodie and flip flops ensemble as opposed to *contrast* with them enough to change the "feel" of the outfit. Equestrian refers, after all, to outdoor sport (or industry, for those who make their living with horses in non-sport ways).


----------



## LunaSilver

iluvdooney said:


> I just ordered about five leather bags from Dooney..
> And I have to admit the quality of the leather for the price point is very impressive..
> 
> Samba Satchel Mini
> Dillon Barrel
> Samba Small Satchel
> 
> The reason I say underrated is because I honestly don't see many Dooney bags out there..
> Compared to other brands..
> 
> I was never really a fan until I spent more time looking into their product families.. I don't really care for the cartoon designs and few of their bags I have seen carried caught my eye..
> 
> But now I'm pretty convinced that Dooney has a greater selection of styles and families than Coach.. And the leather quality seems richer and thicker than bags in the same price class including Coach..
> 
> Dooney is now my number one choice for every day non-premium carry..
> Marc Jacobs is my second..
> I'm just about done with Coach to be quite honest..
> And this is coming from a guy just so you know..



Just joining the discussions here.  I normally buy Coach 1941 line bags when they are on sale . I also frequent thrift shops hope to find some good condition vintage Coach as the leather seems better.  Most recent new bag pursed is the larger size Dreamer from Coach. She is beautiful.  But the glove tanned leather is not as thick as I hope. Then yesterday I walked in a value village store, immediately a little bag caught my attention . She was a Dooney & Burke AWL  mini satchel. She was all beat up and dirty inside, with used gum dried on the bottom and lots of dirt. Outside the leather was as beautiful as leather could get, shinning with aged patina, even scuffs here and there couldn't take away her beauty, but only spoke of experience. The AWL leather is so thick and chewy, completely blow my mind away. Judging by the condition inside, as well as the scuff marks on the brass duck fob, this bag must went through  hell of abuse in the hands of previous owner, and still stands tall and proud. My next handbag purchased will be D & B definitely.


----------



## LunaSilver

9
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4019110
View attachment 4019098
View attachment 4019101
View attachment 4019098
View attachment 4019101


LunaSilver said:


> Just joining the discussions here.  I normally buy Coach 1941 line bags when they are on sale . I also frequent thrift shops hope to find some good condition vintage Coach as the leather seems better.  Most recent new bag pursed is the larger size Dreamer from Coach. She is beautiful.  But the glove tanned leather is not as thick as I hope. Then yesterday I walked in a value village store, immediately a little bag caught my attention . She is a Dooney & Burke AWL  mini satchel. She was all beat up and dirty inside, with used gum dried on the bottom and lots of dirt. Outside the leather was as beautiful as leather could get, shinning with aged patina, even scuffs here and there couldn't take away her beauty, but only spoke of experience. The AWL leather is so thick and chewy, completely blow my mind away. Judging by the condition inside, as well as the scuff marks on the brass duck fob, this bag must went through  hell of abuse in the hands of previous owner, and still stands tall and proud. My next handbag purchased will be D & B definitely.


----------



## budgetluxegal

DooneyDog said:


> I am so over Coach. A brand new Edie 31 was delivered today and is now sitting on my table all wrapped and ready to go back to Macys. I only have 1 Dooney but I am now spoiled. Dooney's are so functional she is the only bag I want to take out with me. I've been looking at Michael Kors too and their bags, although beautiful,  do nothing for me. Dooney has quality and functionality which is more important to me than trendy styles that will be out of style before the bag shows any wear.


I'm no longer collecting COACH


----------



## DBLover318

While I like and have them both, I've always preferred Dooney over Coach. I think the indestructableness (is that a word?) of Dooney beats Coach in my opinion. 
Plus, with Coach having their lesser-quality made-for-outlet items, I think they cheapened their brand in doing that. I admit, I have bought outlet items years ago, but since that time I've gotten rid of a lot of them and still trying to get rid of a few last items.
My Dooney collection has got to be close to 70 (not kidding) whereas my Coach collection has dwindled to about 15-20.
I'm a Dooney girl at heart.


----------



## Nancy in VA

I was into D&B before I could afford Coach - then was heavily into Coach leather  - then went on to Balenciaga and then was drawn back by the Coach 1941 line and just this year dipped my toe into LV - but I still have my D&Bs and have to admit the quality of the bag and the leather are the best - especially for the money - and usually the organization is great - pockets for everything - I really love  Florentine the best but wish it was less heavy and wish the styles were more edgy - but I guess then it would not be the traditional Dooney country club style if styles changed too much.


----------



## bwolfe12

I’ve always loved Dooney and always loved coach. I first was into Dooney and my bags are still standing today. However, I took a break from Dooney and purchased a couple bags from Coach. It doesn’t matter the brand, I will only purchase tote bags. With that being said, each Coach purse I purchased the straps would begin to fall apart after some time. But the last bag I had, the strap came apart only after a couple months! The quality has gone down so much that even my husband told me not to get another Coach. I purchase a new bag every two years and this time I’m purchasing a Dooney. If I was in my party stage with my Dooneys and they never came apart, that is saying something compared to my quiet life style now with Coach. Dooney for now on and nothing else. The quality is amazing and the bags are so unique. You will never run into someone with your bag like I see a lot with MK. I’ve never had MK so I can’t say how durable they are but I’m not trying to have a purse that everyone has. Dooney always and forever ONLY.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

I think that when you use the same handbag every day you can really see how well it holds up and what problems develop.   Ladies who rotate their collection don't give their handbags the same workout as those who use a single bag for an extended period of time.
It's easy for a handbag to look nice if it's only carried once a month!

I look at the quality of a handbag carefully.... stitching, zippers, hardware, leather, etc.   How the handles are constructed and how they are attached to the bag is one of my 'inspection points'.   I think the Dooney quality is far superior to many other brands out there,  even some that are more costly.   Just looking at the thickness of the tread used for the stitching and the evenness of the stitches is a clue.

I hope your new Dooney handbags will give you years of great service.


----------

